# Dell Latitude D820 Thread

## slucas

I have used the search function, and I did not find any results regarding the Dell Latitude D820.  Since I will be attempting to install Gentoo on my D820, I've decided to make this thread to ask questions, and so that anyone else who wants to install Gentoo on this laptop can look here for advice and solutions to any hardware problems that may arise.  Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.  I'll start with my hardware:

Broadcom 5721C1 NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet

Intel PRO Wireless 3945 A/B/G

Intel T2300 Core Duo

Intel 945GM Graphics Controller

If you have any tips or things I should know about this hardware in regards to installing Gentoo feel free to post.  Or if you have had any experience with this hardware in your laptop, please share.

My first question: Is there any reason I would not want to do a Stage 3 installation?  If I do a Stage 3, can I go back later and customize everything I would have if I had done a Stage 1?

----------

## saintpa

see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-455101-highlight-945gm.html for a howto on how to get the DRI to work

----------

## slucas

Can anyone help me out on getting my network set up?

I have tried the suggested steps in the handbook, but nothing is getting my network to work?  What module should I be loading?  Or how should I set it up?

----------

## slucas

i reseached through broadcoms site and i found out i probably have a http://www.broadcom.com/products/Enterprise-Small-Office/Gigabit-Ethernet-Controllers/BCM5751M  instead of what i thought

if this helps  :Smile: 

----------

## MdaG

This might help. It's a D800 though...

----------

## ftranschel

It's not necesarry. All you need is to load the tg3 module for you gigabit ethernet.

----------

## slucas

ok thanks ill try the tg3 module

----------

## slucas

same problem...

everything seems to be set up ok but when i try ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com it replies with ping: unknown host www.yahoo.com

i loaded the tg3 module

----------

## MdaG

According to this guy/gal tg3 should fix your problem. I have a "Broadcom 570x Gigabit Ethernet" on my D800 and tg3 does it for me :-/

Maybe you have some other problem? What does ifconfig tell you?

----------

## ftranschel

 *slucas wrote:*   

> same problem...
> 
> everything seems to be set up ok but when i try ping -c 3 www.yahoo.com it replies with ping: unknown host www.yahoo.com
> 
> i loaded the tg3 module

 

Are you sure your resolv.conf is set up properly?

----------

## bradyt

I installed gentoo on my new dell d820 with the intel video chipset. I've been using the i810 driver but have been unable to get X to run at the native resolution 1920x1200. The only resolutions I am able to get are non-wide resolutions. I'm using modular x.org 7.0 and have tried a variety of utilities (955resolution, etc) with little success. Has anyone been able to run X using the intel chipset (i810) at 1920x1200 or able to run it using a widescreen resolution? If so could you please inform me how you got it to work, or post your conf file. Thanks for your help.

----------

## Red Alert

TG3 works on the D600 too.

Very strange seen as the card reports itself as the other one.

----------

## draculr

Does anyone have a working xorg.conf file for this laptop?

----------

## saintpa

Bradyt, you need to get 915resolution.

 *bradyt wrote:*   

> I installed gentoo on my new dell d820 with the intel video chipset. I've been using the i810 driver but have been unable to get X to run at the native resolution 1920x1200. The only resolutions I am able to get are non-wide resolutions. I'm using modular x.org 7.0 and have tried a variety of utilities (955resolution, etc) with little success. Has anyone been able to run X using the intel chipset (i810) at 1920x1200 or able to run it using a widescreen resolution? If so could you please inform me how you got it to work, or post your conf file. Thanks for your help.

 

----------

## bradyt

Thanks saintpa! I was using an old version of 915resolution but I upgraded and its working perfectly.

----------

